# Puppy Grooming Questions



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

1. Once a week is fine. Every 2-3 weeks is also fine. Once a month is even fine.

The problem is bathing your dogs means you are grooming dogs. Not a big deal with a puppy, but might be with a middle aged or senior dog. A lot of people let grooming slide with their dogs and do not realize how filthy their dogs actually are. If you are handling clean dogs most of the time and pet a dog who hasn't been bathed in months - OMG. You can feel the oil buildup in the coat (if you didn't smell it already!).

2. No need for conditioner unless your dog needs it. But recommend using a high quality dog shampoo. Typically not found in stores....

3. Yes, no. 

Yes, blow drying is necessary once the dogs coats grow in and get heavy enough that they are not drying fast enough (within 1-2 hours). Dogs who go sleep on their beds with wet coats will develop skin irritations and hot spots + that's bacteria and mold growing in their beds.

Yes, blow drying is necessary sometimes to train the coats to look right vs frumpy. LOL. 

But using dog dryer, not people dryer. No heat.

4. Trim every 2-3 weeks is about right.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Denver is 6.5 months old. We bathe him every 2 weeks. We use a shampoo and conditioner. I like that when we use conditioner, if he gets dirty or muddy after. it will fall right off when the mud dries. 

Earth bath oatmeal shampoo & conditioner is what I use. Denver had dry skin when he was small and the conditioner helped. He has perfect skin now and his coat is great. 

Blow drying completely helps SO MUCH with shedding and blowing all of that fallen hair out of their coat. As well as prevents hot spots from forming.

I trim his nails every time he gets a bath to keep them nice and short. 

I fully groom him every two weeks because I really like to do it, and it’s good for him to be desentitized for grooming if he ever goes to a professional groomer. Plus I like to have a clean dog, people comment all the time on how shiny and clean he is. I HATE the waxy feeling their coats can get if they don’t get bathed often enough.


----------



## rjhangia (Mar 25, 2019)

Emmdenn said:


> Denver is 6.5 months old. We bathe him every 2 weeks. We use a shampoo and conditioner. I like that when we use conditioner, if he gets dirty or muddy after. it will fall right off when the mud dries.
> 
> Earth bath oatmeal shampoo & conditioner is what I use. Denver had dry skin when he was small and the conditioner helped. He has perfect skin now and his coat is great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Can you share what kind of blow dryer and nail trimmer you use? I use Earth Bath shampoo as well, will have to try the conditioner now, since I do see wet mud sticking to his legs all the time - that's a big part of why I bathe him weekly instead of bi-weekly.


----------



## rjhangia (Mar 25, 2019)

Megora said:


> 1. Once a week is fine. Every 2-3 weeks is also fine. Once a month is even fine.
> 
> The problem is bathing your dogs means you are grooming dogs. Not a big deal with a puppy, but might be with a middle aged or senior dog. A lot of people let grooming slide with their dogs and do not realize how filthy their dogs actually are. If you are handling clean dogs most of the time and pet a dog who hasn't been bathed in months - OMG. You can feel the oil buildup in the coat (if you didn't smell it already!).
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! I definitely agree about grooming often to keep them clean, I love how he smells and feels after every bath! Can you share what kind of blow dryer you use? So far I've been using people dryer, didn't know dog dryers existed!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess - looking on Amazon -

Flying Pig - $172. Has a heater, but wouldn't use that. 

B-Air - $119. Not as powerful as the Flying Pig on (2.0 motor vs 4.0). This is your basic dryer. <= I had one to start with and really liked it before I upgraded.

(Sold elsewhere) CC Kool Dry - $350 (variable speed, no heat setting). <= This is what I have for dog shows.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

rjhangia said:


> Thanks for sharing! Can you share what kind of blow dryer and nail trimmer you use? I use Earth Bath shampoo as well, will have to try the conditioner now, since I do see wet mud sticking to his legs all the time - that's a big part of why I bathe him weekly instead of bi-weekly.



These are the nail clippers I use, they work very well: https://www.chewy.com/conairpro-dog-nail-clippers-small/dp/43162

As for a blow dryer, I take Denver to a do-it-youself dog wash (inside tractor supply, it is SO nice and new) and use their blow dryer. It looks like this: https://www.chewy.com/metrovac-air-force-commander-pet/dp/131667


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

For what it is worth, and I am not a professional groomer (not even close), I use the below products. Why? Because the person I have taken classes from uses this stuff and recommended it. And, they all smell really good. 

For a dryer I use the little orange Metro. No heat. I've had it close to 20 years and it keeps on ticking. Wish it would die so I could buy a better one. Most of the breeder/handlers I know use and like some version of the K9 III dryers but those are really pricey for people like me that don't show, but just try to keep their dogs looking decent and clean.

What I don't like about the little Metro dryer: It's really noisy. The hose is too short. It's really noisy. With the expensive pro dryers, they are more powerful and I've noticed the hose is much longer which allows the dryer to be placed a little further away reducing the noise.

I'm horrible with trimming nails. I don't do it often enough. I was shown how to use a Dremel and sometimes use that.

Shampoo - I pour some of this into a small bucket, sometimes add a drop of Dawn (don't ask, I don't remember why...), and wash the dog down with a washrag in a dedicated doggy bathtub... Follow the directions on the bottle if you use it.









Bodifier. Mixed into a spray bottle. Nice stuff. Smells great. Use it mostly in the fluffy areas. Follow the directions on the bottle if you use it.









Mixed in a spray bottle. I use it like a conditioner. Follow the directions on the bottle if you use it.









Rarely ever use this. Not sure why I have it... Follow the directions on the bottle if you use it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That "The STuff" has silicon in it- I find its benefit is only for a dog that gets dirty in mud and otherwise it causes hair breakage.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I got this blow dryer because I hated to put much money into one. I've always used my hair dryer in the past but with this "show boy" thick coat I decided to do it. It takes about 45 minutes to get him dry but I don't have a table and there's some hopping around and being a goof. 
https://www.chewy.com/metrovac-air-force-commander-two/dp/138332


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Prism Goldens said:


> That "The STuff" has silicon in it- I find its benefit is only for a dog that gets dirty in mud and otherwise it causes hair breakage.


Thank you for that bit of info! 
I appreciate it.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I am a professional pet groomer. You can bathe your dog as often as you want without hurting it-remember show dogs are often bathed daily during shows and they HAVE to have great coats and skin. I personally bathe my golden every 3-4 weeks. I used to use Tropiclean or Best Shot products, but have since switched over to Trophy Line Manely Long Hair products as they are amazing! I use the shampoo and the conditioner, then after towel drying I apply the detangler/polisher, then blow dry. If you are interested in trying the products go to www.manelylonghair.com as it is not commonly available in stores-I always order mine from the website. (Also, look them up on facebook to find a coupon code for $2 off your first order.) Can't say enough good about the detangler! As a horse owner and dog groomer, I've tried dozens of different detangling products, and Manely is hands down the best. Its makes burrs slide right out, and mud falls off the coat when it dries. Trust me, I've put the product to the test-my golden goes with us when we trail ride our horses and she swims in creeks, goes through mud, burrs, thorns, etc. She once got into burrs so badly I thought I might have to spot shave some areas and that brushing would take hours-put in a little bit of Manely detangler and it took only 30 minutes and zero shaving or cutting to save her coat! <-That was back about 4 years ago when I first started trying it out and is what sold me on it! Another big plus is it doesn't weigh down the coat or leave a residue! And no, Manely isn't paying me to say this, I just love it that much! LOL!

I would definitely blow dry your dog. Are you using a dog dryer or a human dryer? (I ask because a human dryer would take FOREVER!) Use low/no heat setting. I use the CC Kool Dry Extreme, but that is very expensive if you aren't showing or a groomer. The dryers others have mentioned would all serve your purpose. It is important to get a dog thoroughly dry to avoid skin issues. I was taught to dry until you think they are dry and then dry some more. As an example, my golden has a pretty average thickness of coat and she takes about 45 minutes to dry. 

As for nail trimming, I do my dog weekly. I am only taking off the very tips. It keeps the nails nice and short to reduce the risk of them catching on something and ripping. Plus nails that are too long make a dog stand wrong on their feet/legs and can lead to other problems. I use a plier type nail trimmer and then follow that with a dremmel to make the nails nice and smooth. I could probably get by with doing nails every 2-3 weeks and be fine, but I just really like nice short nails! If the nails have any length to them at all, I would use a plier trimmer to cut them, using a dremmel for a long time can produce too much heat; then once the bulk is cut off, you can use the dremmel to smooth them. (Or you don't have to dremmel at all, its mostly just cosmetic.) With a puppy, doing nails weekly is a good idea from a training stand point to help them get used to the idea of having them done. Probably the number one thing that my grooming dog clients hate is nail trims, so if you can get a puppy used to it right off the bat, it doesn't create stress for them. That doesn't necessarily mean they will love having their nails done, just that they will accept it and not freak out over it. Although, my dog looks like she's at the spa all relaxed getting a mani and pedi! Not every dog, no matter how much you work with them, will love their nails being done like my girl though; however they can be taught to allow it and be polite about it. 
My first golden Autumn was in that "tolerate it politely even though its not my favorite thing" category.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Our boy is just over 5 months old; about 2 months ago there was a thread about dryers and I ended up purchasing this one:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WLQPJ58/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's been an extra rainy winter here in CA and I didn't realize just how much I would love this little dryer, I wish I'd gotten one years ago! I personally think the power cord is too short, but I just use a heavy duty extension cord with it. I like the hose length, and haven't messed too much with the attachments. Our senior boy has a very thick double coat, and it took me over an hour to get him completely bone dry this weekend after a bath. Our puppy old took maybe 5 mins - he was running around with the kids and has the light puppy coat (apparently he won't get his adult coat until he's 1.5 - 2, so I'll enjoy the quick-dry-boy while I can  ).

I have used a human hair dryer (on cool setting only!) and this dryer was much easier to use, and seemed to be faster. We did dry both boys outside as it was a glorious beautiful 75° CA day, and still cleaned up copious amounts of fur - better outside than in, plus the birds can use it for nest lining. Win/win.

We did slowly introduce our puppy to this dryer; I'd use it on our senior boy, lots of praise treats for the puppy when he came to investigate. I started blowing on his feet, low setting, cool air only, 2-5x/day, then slowly working up his legs, belly, back. If he got nervous at all, we praised how brave he was and stopped, then tried to go farther the next time. Within a few days, he was handling the blowing really well, and is still enjoying trying to eat the air flow. We don't blow it in his face EVER; the stream of air is pointed down and he tries to chomp at it.

We've been using the same shampoo as you, but am going to try the Manley products suggested above. I've had horses in the past, and spent many hours trying to use detanglers to get out burrs from manes/tails (Cowboy's Magic was my fave for my mares), so I'm very curious to try out this line. Hope this helps!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thought I'd share just because I see or hear different discussions on grooming supplies and such. People are always asking and always worrying about whether they have the right supplies. And the thing that makes me laugh sometimes is knowing people personally who bought really expensive supplies - which they don't use very often! Or don't need.

And they get these really expensive things because they asked a question online and were given advice by people who are checking through their own supplies, while they have different needs than an average pet person. 

1. Super high powered dryers are must needs for people who are grooming more than 1 dog. One lady (very big in goldens) makes me gawk in disbelief to see her bustling up and down a line of 5 goldens that she might be showing. All 5 on tables and getting table baths and blow dries one after another. Regular people working 1 dog with a basic dryer - even that little $119 dryer I mentioned on the previous page, will get the dog dry in about 30-40 minutes if he had a basic young dog coat (the hairier the dog, the more you need in a dryer!)

2. People who are bringing that many tables or any table at all to dog shows, they want something light and durable. The lighter the table, the better. This is why some people are spending like $400 or more on grooming tables. And they are el rapido to recommend these tables to other people. And it's like - wow. LOL. Not everyone wants to put all their eggs in the grooming table basket! 

3. Shears are personal. Some people are very hyper about super expensive shears. Or specific types of shears. And some people will use anything as long as its sharp. <= They both win just fine at dog shows, so it comes down to personal preference and learning to use the tools you own. But seriously, some people have scissor wallets full of shears that are worth more than the dog being shown. When it comes to regular normal people who are keeping their dogs groomed, they don't need to be buying all kinds of crazy stuff. 

4. Shampoos - is a weird one, because a lot of us try out different shampoos that we all swear by. And some are pretty expensive! There was one recommended by a friend and I looked it up and holy crud, this shampoo was like a hundred bucks! ! Ditto routines - I've stood behind people who have those peruvian orchid dogs (or whatever they are called) or other hairless dogs and they spend a very long time bathing and bathing and bathing and bathing the dogs. Will never forget a time I stood behind somebody like that and I just was wondering what the heck they were washing. Think 15-20 minute baths with ice cold water! :horrified: My boy was bathed and conditioned in 2-5 minutes by comparison! And then you have some dog show people washing their dogs with dish soap.... :laugh: 

5. Conditioners are used by dog show people - especially since there is such a thing as damaged coats with dogs. My Bertie had a kinda damaged top coat after this past winter. I think related to the very dry/cold temperatures outside and the very dry/HOT temperatures inside with the furnace running nonstop. Then he also rolls like crazy. So I did have to up his conditioning routines this spring to fix the damage and am just starting to see his coat getting its shine back. It still needs more time.

^^^ This is the type of case where a conditioner is needed. 

Otherwise, types of conditioners that show people might use are those which encourage coat growth and those which make the coat "fatter". If you have a dog that is very lean, you might want to use a type of conditioner that builds body and makes him look like a bigger dog. 

Anyways - conditioner is an as needed thing. And there are both "leave in" conditioners and rinse out conditioners that people use. 

If using a leave in conditioner - you have to wash the dog weekly- otherwise he's going to have a dull coat from buildup. I think. *shrugs*


Other thing that gives me chuckles is how complicated some people assume grooming is... when basic grooming needed for a nice family pet doesn't need to be as much an art as grooming for dog shows. And I kinda have the opinion that some of that grooming for dog shows is overrated if you have a nice dog that can be shown honestly. 

IF you are grooming your own dog.... having the right tools is necessary for making that job easy + not botching it all. If you can't afford all the stuff (table, dryer, straight shears, little shears for feet, thinning shears, stripper, stripping knives, decent clippers, bathing the dog in a tub, etc), then finding a good groomer is what you have to do sometimes? And not letting the dog go for months and months - especially if you have an older dog. 

I think some people let grooming go too long and then they are too embarrassed to take their dog in for a grooming appointment - and the dog suffers because it can't be comfortable for them carrying all that extra coat and just having skin and ear infections all over the place. <= Not talking about shaving your dog. Just grooming your dog and thinning out and trimming up the excessive areas...

This breed is a very basic grooming breed - or as basic as you'll get with a coated breed. 

If you do the grooming yourself? Don't try to do everything in one go? 

I have a dog show coming up with the 2 dogs. Jojo will be an adventure to see if he's learning anything from handling classes. Bert - I want to finish him very badly because this is his last year of showing and he's middle aged and dog showing is a young dog sport. 

I am also out of town the next few days before the show (yay) which means I had to get a lot done before so I don't have to cram so much into just the 1 night before the show!

Dogs got their nails trimmed over the weekend. Took 5 minutes between the two. They always get 1/2 a treat after I trim the front paws and 1/2 a treat when I trim the back ones. They basically are very sweet about letting me clip away. <B The clippers are $8 clippers. I don't care about price so much as brand. Have gotten expensive nail clippers in the past and HATED them. LOL. 

Then I spent about 30 minutes between the two dogs last night doing preliminary grooming. This is using clippers on the bottoms of their feet and shaping around the feet. And then trimming up with my $9 pair of shears which I discovered need to be replaced after about 10 years of me using them. :crying:

I trimmed ears up and cleaned up around the edges using straight shears, thinning shears, and a stripper. 

Then Bertie got a leave in conditioner lathered generously into his coat - and he's going to get the bath/conditioner treatment the night before the show.

Anyway, the grooming took about 30 minutes tops for 2 dogs. That's partly because they generally are kept groomed.

Reason why some groomers charge so much for grooming your dogs and it takes them hours - it's because there's so much that needs to be done in a one go. It can't be emphasized enough that if you want a coated breed of dog, you need to care for that coat. 

You would do the same with cats - actually more so. LOL. Cats have that super soft type coat that serious mats all over the place and they will kill you dead if you pull their hair trying to get mats out.... > Actually, as will rough collies.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Megora said:


> 4. Shampoos - is a weird one, because a lot of us try out different shampoos that we all swear by. And some are pretty expensive! There was one recommended by a friend and I looked it up and holy crud, this shampoo was like a hundred bucks! ! Ditto routines - I've stood behind people who have those peruvian orchid dogs (or whatever they are called) or other hairless dogs and they spend a very long time bathing and bathing and bathing and bathing the dogs. Will never forget a time I stood behind somebody like that and I just was wondering what the heck they were washing. Think 15-20 minute baths with ice cold water! :horrified: My boy was bathed and conditioned in 2-5 minutes by comparison! And then you have some dog show people washing their dogs with dish soap.... :laugh:


That is hilarious re:hairless dogs and excessive bathing. I'd love to know if there is, indeed, an actual necessity for that.

Re: dish soap - I know people who swear by Palmolive. In fact, it worked great on my last dog, who never had a single skin issue in his entire life (never itchy, never had hot spots, never had any infections), but my current one requires something for more sensitive/itch prone skin, so that was a no go for him. Anything other than Eqyss Microtek will have him scratching.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Emmdenn said:


> These are the nail clippers I use, they work very well: https://www.chewy.com/conairpro-dog-nail-clippers-small/dp/43162
> 
> As for a blow dryer, I take Denver to a do-it-youself dog wash (inside tractor supply, it is SO nice and new) and use their blow dryer. It looks like this: https://www.chewy.com/metrovac-air-force-commander-pet/dp/131667



That type of nail clipper is the only type I use as well. The guillotine type has as much of a chance to crack/split the nail as it has to cut it. 



I as well use a local Pet Valu self dog wash and just bring my own shampoo, usually Tropiclean and sometimes I switch up and use Earthbath as well. The dog dryer is really the reason I use them as the dryer helps heel the coat nice and straight and to blow out that dead coat. Especially since my dog just started blowing her coat out 2 weeks ago. As far as the nails I usually tip them every weekend to keep them from getting long and having to back them back down.


----------



## Walt Watson (Mar 20, 2019)

I have encountered the same problem as you, this is the guide I collected about dog grooming nail clipper, you can refer to it. Usually, it takes a bath for the Golden Retriever every two weeks, but if there is dirt on him, it should be handled flexibly.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

usually lurking said:


> That is hilarious re:hairless dogs and excessive bathing. I'd love to know if there is, indeed, an actual necessity for that.
> 
> Re: dish soap - I know people who swear by Palmolive. In fact, it worked great on my last dog, who never had a single skin issue in his entire life (never itchy, never had hot spots, never had any infections), but my current one requires something for more sensitive/itch prone skin, so that was a no go for him. Anything other than Eqyss Microtek will have him scratching.





Dish soap can literally wreck a dogs skin. It destroys the oils on the skin and can even pull the oils our of the skin a bit and then left with a dry skin issue that takes a couple weeks to let it repair. This especially if you're bathing a dog every week or 2. They will tell you but it kills fleas ut think what they use dawn for... removing crude oil from birds and animals from oil spills. Not something I'd ever recommend for any dog.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Dish soap can literally wreck a dogs skin. It destroys the oils on the skin and can even pull the oils our of the skin a bit and then left with a dry skin issue that takes a couple weeks to let it repair. This especially if you're bathing a dog every week or 2. They will tell you but it kills fleas ut think what they use dawn for... removing crude oil from birds and animals from oil spills. Not something I'd ever recommend for any dog.





Yes, that was exactly what I pointed out to the person that recommended it. And that is the case for Dawn. Having said that, they recommended Palmolive, not Dawn, and responded with, "tough on grease, soft on hands." I don't know what else to say, other than they use it, and the one dog I used it on had great skin and a very healthy coat.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

When I bath our dog I always put cotton in his ears that way water shouldn't get in. I'm I doing the right thing. Thanks


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

are you using an ear cleaner?
If you are, no need to plug the canals when bathing, just bath dog's head, and then use the ear cleaner and let him shake it out. THEN use the cotton balls to wipe the ear out.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

It never hurts to be pro active..BUT plz remember to take the cotton out when finished. I almost forgot once years ago when bathing a Beagle. MY BAD!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I do what Prism mentioned. Bath w/ open ears. After done with bathing, use my ear flush. Let her shake it off/out. Towel dry. Blow dry. Then wipe ears out with cotton rounds.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My take is when you are bathing your dog's head - just be careful not to spray water into the dog's ear. That's it. 

If I'm washing around the ears, I take care to block off the ear canal either with the dog's ears or with my hand.

Same thing when drying. 

My dogs go swimming + get weekly baths. I'll swab out the insides of their ears with a alcohol wipe when they are dirty, but that's it. They do NOT get ear infections.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Megora said:


> My take is when you are bathing your dog's head - just be careful not to spray water into the dog's ear. That's it.


Same here pretty much.

I just gave Pebbles a bath last night. 
With all of them I don't spray water around their head and ears. 
I do spray a little to get their head and so on wet, but I'm careful not to get water in their ears. 
Then I use a washrag around the head and ears. 
Actually I use the washrag all over. 
A little trick a Golden breeder/handler/groomer showed me. 
I seem to get a little less water all over the floor using a washrag...

I suspect when they go in a lake, pond, or river, they get more water in their ears than when getting a bath.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

I must say all your goldens are beautiful.


----------



## Foxdown (4 mo ago)

Emmdenn said:


> These are the nail clippers I use, they work very well: https://www.chewy.com/conairpro-dog-nail-clippers-small/dp/43162
> 
> As for a blow dryer, I take Denver to a do-it-youself dog wash (inside tractor supply, it is SO nice and new) and use their blow dryer. It looks like this: METROVAC Air Force Commander Pet Dryer, Variable-Speed Control - Chewy.com


Thank you for the tip about Tractor Supply. I didn't realize they offered this service. Wonderful!


----------

